# Millport 17x40 lathe



## wiseman9986 (Nov 16, 2018)

I just got a millport sj-1740g this is made by shen jey I know there are many similar lathes under different names victor, acer, osama, and more but I can't find a manual or much more information on it can anyone point me in the right direction


----------



## acheyfive (Nov 25, 2019)

Did you ever find any manual for your lathe? I'm going to look at one tomorrow trying to find out more about them.


----------



## wiseman9986 (Nov 25, 2019)

No I didn't I think I found a victor manual that is similar but not the same I really like the lathe though


----------



## acheyfive (Nov 25, 2019)

It looks great,  Have you tried screw cutting on it? From what I can tell it has everything on board so I won't have to swap out gears  
I'm going to be making metric parts for European cars. 
Anything you think I need to be on the lookout for?


----------



## wiseman9986 (Nov 25, 2019)

Yes it should cut metric and standard threads I haven't cut many threads on mine yet when I did it seemed to do great. As for what to look for nothing I can think of just the standard stuff you would look at when your checking over a machine


----------



## MtnBiker (Jun 8, 2021)

Did you find a manual (assuming you still have the Millport)?


----------

